# Evangelism/Discipleship on college campuses?



## Rook (Jul 16, 2012)

What are some ways in which your church influences local colleges? 

Here are some things we have done...


1) Open air preaching
2) Weekly Bible study
3) One on one evangelism
4) Inviting friends and classmates to Lord's Day worship
5) Occassionaly bringing in someone to debate an atheist/muslim/fill in the blank. 
6) Offering a lecture on a controversial subject and then opening up for Q and A. 

I welcome any other ideas and or advice. The school is Youngstown State University which is largely a commuter school (15,000 students/approx. 2500 or so on campus).

Thus far we have a weekly meeting planned for every Thursday at 6pm.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jul 16, 2012)

A book table?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 16, 2012)

Paul, is is near the Santa clarita area? If so, I'd be interested in seeing what you guys do. Also, (maybe this should be in private) I'm interested how going to the master's college affects (or if it does) you theologically since you are in the RPCNA?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jul 16, 2012)

To answer the original post, I haven't personally done evangelism at a college, but typically, to meet them at "their level" you'd want some kind of intellectually based discussion. At least thats what I'd think. Something about the philosophical understanding of atheism vs Christianity. I'm assuming van til would be excellent in these areas. Then again, I'm a rookie in the college scene.


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 16, 2012)

*Evangelising on Varsity campuses*



Andrew P.C. said:


> To answer the original post, I haven't personally done evangelism at a college, but typically, to meet them at "their level" you'd want some kind of intellectually based discussion. At least thats what I'd think. Something about the philosophical understanding of atheism vs Christianity. I'm assuming van til would be excellent in these areas. Then again, I'm a rookie in the college scene.



I would agree to a point, many students are particularly philosophical and enjoy a debate. We have a secular-format debate group _Thank God its Friday -TGIF _ that meets every Friday morning at 6:30 and listens to a speaker speaking about a specific topic, and then debate the topic. Could be about pantheism in the Avatar flick or "Christian" Modern Art of "Rev" Ethan Acres or the Christian view of Keynesian and neoliberal economics. Some people are drawn to that, but you have to advertise widely for that. 

However I have found that most students are sort of non-intellectual, and are more interested in a social setup, where they can meet people, socialise etc. I think the best thing in that case would be a coffee table, with great coffee. If you can spare the time and build relationships with people that way I think you could be very effective. The snag is that there must be a consistency in which the students know you are coming at a certain time of the day, lets say 12 noon mon-thur. The Hare Krishna's are great at that. I've seen student staring at windows for ages waiting for the Krishnas.


----------



## Tim (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Puritan Board, Mr. Geyer. I am Canadian, but I used to live in Cape Town. Does your church have any endeavors pertaining to UWC or Stellenbosch?

For those who don't know, these are two universities in the Cape Town area, UWC = University of Western Cape.


----------



## Zach (Jul 16, 2012)

My Pastor does open air preaching on the Campus every week during classes and we also have fliers available in the Campus Spiritual Center. The Campus Ministry I am in does more Social events that are designed to make it very easy and comfortable for a non-Christian to attend (meals, a game night, etc.) where they can find a community that is a witness to Christ. You would be shocked (particularly at large Universities) how many students don't have any community and desire the type of community that they find among Christians. We certainly have had a number of people begin attending Bible Studies and the worship services we hold because of getting "plugged in" at social events. However, it is certainly easier to do a more relational witness being an organization of students. 

I have not read it, but friends have recommended Steve Lutz's  College Ministry in a Post Christian Culture. Then again, I am biased because Steve works with a Campus Ministry here at Penn State and has spoken at ACF events for us before!


----------



## Rook (Jul 17, 2012)

Andrew P.C. said:


> Paul, is is near the Santa clarita area? If so, I'd be interested in seeing what you guys do. Also, (maybe this should be in private) I'm interested how going to the master's college affects (or if it does) you theologically since you are in the RPCNA?




Andrew,

I graduted from TMC this past May. I enjoyed my time at the school, and have nothing but good things to say (with the exception of some of their theological convictions). I made some great friends, and none of those relationships were void of appreciation for one another while simultaneously bringing forth robust theological debate. As to the details, I'll send you a PM.

Also, I am from Ohio. Youngstown State University is located in NE Ohio. We have had a campus meeting once per week for the last 5 or 6 years, but we were exploring other options on top of that weekly meeting. 

Thanks for your help,

Paul


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 18, 2012)

Tim said:


> Welcome to the Puritan Board, Mr. Geyer. I am Canadian, but I used to live in Cape Town. Does your church have any endeavors pertaining to UWC or Stellenbosch?
> 
> For those who don't know, these are two universities in the Cape Town area, UWC = University of Western Cape.



Hi Tim

No, my church is in another city. We're more into braai's and building facilities in townships. The Afrikaans uni's have their own student congregations, after which members move to other congregations when graduating. UWC was established under the Dutch Reformed church of Africa, which is a different denomination for the coloured community. There is still no reconciliation due to the Belhar confession.

How long were you in the Cape?


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 19, 2012)

!


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 19, 2012)

with places like colleges so over flooded with humanism, the most powerful tool is Prayer.
but......would the Lord visit Colleges in his time?.....I doubt about it.


----------



## davenporter (Jul 19, 2012)

Francisco Luna said:


> with places like colleges so over flooded with humanism, the most powerful tool is Prayer.
> but......would the Lord visit Colleges in his time?.....I doubt about it.



Why don't you think he would?


----------

